# 261312 (Developer Programmer) - How long does it take to get an invite?



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

261312 (Developer Programmer) - How long does it take to get an invite?

Can people share their experiences? How long does it take to get an invite with 75 points/ 65 points ?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## akalisavn (Feb 24, 2017)

From information provide in other posts like March 2017 EOI Gang: For 2613xx Code - 75 next round, 65 in next 2 or 3 round.


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

akalisavn said:


> From information provide in other posts like March 2017 EOI Gang: For 2613xx Code - 75 next round, 65 in next 2 or 3 round.


Thanks for your response. Each round is a month away? Sorry if this is a noob question....


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

american_desi said:


> Thanks for your response. Each round is a month away? Sorry if this is a noob question....


Invitation rounds will be held twice a month. The maximum numbers of invitations to be issued in the April 2017 invitation rounds are as follows:

12 April 2017
Visa subclass	Maximum number
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	2000
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	200
26 April 2017
Visa subclass	Maximum number
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	1600
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	200


----------



## akalisavn (Feb 24, 2017)

Go to this thread and follow. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...257-189-eoi-invitations-march-2017-a-156.html

If the information provided there is correct, there are only a handful of invitation left for this year as quotation is running out. It looks like if you have 75 points, you have a small chance of getting invited in 12th April. If 65, it looks like you will have to wait until July for a new quota of 2017-2018.

If you lodge for 190, you may get NSW invitation. VIC quota for 2613xx is already out. Not sure about other states.


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

thanks for your response, i don't think i will be able to file before 4/12,...i will have to wait for the new years invitations then....appreciate your help..


----------



## Ghodi96 (May 2, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I've filled EOI in July 2017 for Developer programmer with score 65 and increased my score to 80 just recently (30 March 2018), however, I'm still waiting for the invite.
I'm confused how long is it going to take to get invited with 80 scores?

Also, I'm successfully assessed for Software and Applications Programmers nec (261399), do you think I better change my occupation in EOI to this? as apparently 261399 gets more invites.

Please help me 
Thanks


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

Ghodi96 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've filled EOI in July 2017 for Developer programmer with score 65 and increased my score to 80 just recently (30 March 2018), however, I'm still waiting for the invite.
> I'm confused how long is it going to take to get invited with 80 scores?
> ...


*as apparently 261399 gets more invites.*
Where did you get this information? 261399 is not even eligible for 189 and 190 anymore.
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...illed-occupations-lists/combined-stsol-mltssl

I am surprised you didn't receive an invite for 261312 with 80 points.


----------



## Ghodi96 (May 2, 2018)

@luvjd 
Thanks for your help, I didn't notice that 261399 is not eligible for 189, used to be 
My data is not recent, just got it from:

goo.gl/1HVktC

I've very recently updated my EOI (this Monday 30 April, I mistakenly mentioned 30 March in the previous post), do you think I'll get invited in May? I've heard that if the score is high, you get invited very quickly (e.g., in a week).

Thanks


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

Ghodi96 said:


> @luvjd
> Thanks for your help, I didn't notice that 261399 is not eligible for 189, used to be
> My data is not recent, just got it from:
> 
> ...


With 80 points, you are most likely to receive the invitation in the next round.
Buckle up!!


----------



## Ghodi96 (May 2, 2018)

luvjd said:


> With 80 points, you are most likely to receive the invitation in the next round.
> Buckle up!!


Thank u very much! 
I'll wait for more and update the forum!


----------



## Ghodi96 (May 2, 2018)

I got invited today, 9 May 2018.
After submitting through ImmiAccount, the system gives 8-11 estimated processing time, Is it really that long? How long is the average waiting time?
Thanks


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Ghodi96 said:


> I got invited today, 9 May 2018.
> After submitting through ImmiAccount, the system gives 8-11 estimated processing time, Is it really that long? How long is the average waiting time?
> Thanks


Currently

189: minimum 5 months.
190: minimum 3 months.


----------

